# looking for new jacket(s)



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

im looking to get a new jacket or jackets this season. i plan on purchasing them off of steapandcheap and whiskeymilitia. the most popular brand there seem to be arcteryx but there jackets are still expensive even with 60% off. they also seem to have a lot of 686 and oakley. i plan on getting 2 jackets (a shell with some insulation and a fleece). i live in western PA where it tends to be moderately cold in the middle of winter (mid 20s).
will 15K waterproofing be enough or should i opt for goretex?
is arcteryx good for the price?
are arcteryx's mountain climbing jackets good or snowboarding?
what jackets should i look for that are on these sites?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Go to Backcountryoutlet.com and see what they have in your size etc. The ones on the outlet that are last years (pretty much all the outlet is) will hit Brociety/SAC/Whiskey etc. The higher quantity ones hit more often etc. They have it all automated but it's not to hard to figure out. So shop for the one you like then watch with Badgerscanner.com or sacalerts.com etc... Good luck!


----------

